# Ordered a live center ... should be interesting



## precisionworks (Jan 10, 2010)

Been looking for weeks, ever since noticing my old Skoda felt like a bucket of bolts. Wanted a nice Royal for next to nothing, but that wasn't going to happen anytime soon 

Found an imported "Interstate" center in the Enco sale catalog for $77.95, and found what looked to be identical on eBay for $49.00.

Here's the Enco:







Here's the eBay (item 270512948169)






I'd say they are at least brother & sister  Will post back when it comes in ... at least the seller accepts returns & has 100% feedback.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 11, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> my old Skoda felt like a bucket of bolts.


 
You got me thinking now. So the Skodas don't last long or was yours just put through years of heavy use? 

I have a MT2 Skoda that I bought from Enco on sale. It's still practically brand new as I don't use it much with the 8x14. Although I was planning to keep it to use on the new lathe with a sleeve, I came across a new MT3 Skoda a little while ago for $40. It was NOS, reads "Made in Czechoslovakia" instead of "Made in Czech Republic" like the later MT2 I have. I'm sure it'll last _me_ a while though.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 11, 2010)

> was yours just put through years of heavy use?


That it was, Will. The Skoda came with the lathe, so it has a million revolutions on it, plus or minus a few  Quality seems very high, but live centers do live a hard life. 

The "Made in Czechoslovakia" marking would seem to indicate a product made before the fall of the Soviet Union, but I'd be surprised if current offerings aren't just as good as those made in prior years. Plus, they are not a "cheap" center from any current source - about $120 in the MT2 size that I use.






http://www.cz-smt.cz/en/index.html

I'm still looking for the brand new, cheap, Royal


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 11, 2010)

99% of the time I use a Mt2 Skoda with a MT4 extension sleeve on my machine. I bought a Royal Versa-Turn and have used it once......and that one time I machined a notch in it 

Mac


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 11, 2010)

Barry,

Is the Skoda worth rebuilding?

I found that Royal has a rebuild/Exchange program... I don't know if it is worth the trip.

http://www.royalprod.com/product.cfm?catid=8


----------



## darkzero (Jan 12, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> That it was, Will. The Skoda came with the lathe, so it has a million revolutions on it, plus or minus a few  Quality seems very high, but live centers do live a hard life.
> 
> The "Made in Czechoslovakia" marking would seem to indicate a product made before the fall of the Soviet Union, but *I'd be surprised if current offerings aren't just as good as those made in prior years*. Plus, they are not a "cheap" center from any current source - about $120 in the MT2 size that I use.
> 
> ...


 

So the older ones may have been built better? I've noticed a few different variations on outer appearance in pics. I wonder if they changed the design any over the years? 

I got my MT2 Skoda some months ago & it looks different than the one you have pictured. Mine doesn't seem to have an oil port, it has a set screw on the opposite side of the lettering but it's just to prevent the front retaining ring from unscrewing. My older MT3 does have the oil port as well as the set screw for holding the retaining ring. My MT3 looks exactly like the well used ones in shop class.

Is CSN243324 the P/N? They both have that same number except for the fisrt number in front of it.

BTW, I just checked my order history at Enco, I purchased the MT2 in May of last year & paid $68.76 for it. 


Here's a pic of my Skodas









cmacclel said:


> I bought a Royal Versa-Turn and have used it once......and that one time I machined a notch in it
> 
> Mac


 
Ouch, that must of been really painful!  Wonder how much it would be to have Royal fix it?


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 12, 2010)

> Royal has a rebuild/Exchange program


That's a great deal, but I believe they only rebuild Royal centers - certainly worth a phone call to see.



> So the older ones may have been built better?


I don't believe there's any difference, from those I've seen ... but that's only a small sample. Someone here who sells tooling (perhaps Vic) may have a better perspective.



> Wonder how much it would be to have Royal fix it?


I've been pleasantly surprised at how little Royal charges to rebuild their centers. They look & feel just like brand new after the rebuild, and the cost is small compared to a new Royal center in the same model. Turn around was about two weeks on the last one I sent in.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 12, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> That's a great deal, but I believe they only rebuild Royal centers - certainly worth a phone call to see.
> 
> I don't believe there's any difference, from those I've seen ... but that's only a small sample. Someone here who sells tooling (perhaps Vic) may have a better perspective.
> 
> I've been pleasantly surprised at how little Royal charges to rebuild their centers. They look & feel just like brand new after the rebuild, and the cost is small compared to a new Royal center in the same model. Turn around was about two weeks on the last one I sent in.



Barry,

I clicked the links above and downloaded their PDF on the rebuild program and it indicates they do rebuild other makes. You send it in, they decide if an economical repair can be made based on the their parts availability.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 13, 2010)

> Wanted a nice Royal for next to nothing, but that wasn't going to happen anytime soon


Murphy's Law at work again ... bought & paid for the $49 center, looked on eBay the next day and found this new in box Royal (catalog number 10102) for only 37% of list price - too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet deal!

Be careful, you're spending you're own money! :twothumbs


----------



## wquiles (Jan 13, 2010)

StrikerDown said:


> Sweet deal!
> 
> Be careful, you're spending you're own money! :twothumbs



Sweet revenge :devil:

Like the Klingon's would say - "Revenge is a dish best served cold!"


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 17, 2010)

The $49 center arrived ... I'd planned to keep it as a backup when the job was rough or nasty, but it isn't as nice as I'd hoped.






Overall, it looks like a copy of the Skoda from end to end. Outside is well finished.






The front lock ring surface is rough, not nearly as well machined as the metal part it threads into.






Same with the rear cap ... almost like the shop manager decided to use the newest lathe to machine the body & run the other parts on the older machines.

Preload on the bearings is adjustable (like a Skoda) by loosening two set screws & turning the nut with a spanner. On this example, preload is set way too light as the point spins with little effort - it should feel that way after a hundred hours of use. In contrast, the Royal turns with a great deal of effort because the bearings & seals are not yet run in.

Back to the seller it goes, unless anyone wants it for $49 with free shipping - PM if interested. (Total with shipping, from the eBay seller, is $61.75).


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 17, 2010)

How is it they always have perfectly machined parts for the photo session:shakehead

That looks pretty raspy, nothing like the end view in the pic above. Not representative of what they shipped.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 17, 2010)

> nothing like the end view in the pic above.


No name usually means that no factory or contractor wants to claim responsibility. I'd work for half of what I charge if there was no accountability ... make it fast, make lots of it, sell it & disappear 

My Royal center cost $125 delivered, which seemed high. In fact, the $49 center is the one with the lowest price & the highest cost over time :shakehead


----------



## guiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, not to derail the thread but my dad's first car was a Skoda and if I'm not mistaken, it was made in Czechoslovakia.

Would this be the same factory so to speak and if so, that would be funny! 

George


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 17, 2010)

Small world :devil:

From Wiki (take it or leave it, as you wish)

*Škoda Works* was the largest industrial enterprise in Austria-Hungary and later in Czechoslovakia, one of its successor states. It was also one of the largest industrial conglomerates in Europe in the 20th century. The current successor Škoda Holding is focused on transport vehicle manufacturing, but other companies not connected with it are using brand Škoda in other industries.

It seems they made & continue to make quite a few things metal.

http://skoda-machine-tool.czechtrade.us/


----------



## guiri (Jan 17, 2010)

How very cool 

Yep, small world indeed..


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 13, 2010)

A quick update (or side track :nana: )

Been looking for a pipe center for some time ... Royal, Ritten, Bison, etc. Found a Rohm (Germany) for 10% of new price:

http://www.toolguys.com/product/rohm-live-centers-4-mt-heavy-duty-60-degree-pipe-nose

64mm head, so it will support pipe up to 2.5" inside diameter.

Here's my source: http://www.shop.yourtoolingstore.com/Rohm-274-MK4-Live-Center-4MT-Shank-MTS0741.htm


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 13, 2010)

Ohhh - I have an import, I think I used it twice, when I had a job tuning some large diameter metric tubing that was a DOG to get, but it sits there for when it's needed next


----------



## Davo J (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice one for you if your interested Barry.
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...ries-sale-wanted/fs-bison-live-center-208025/

Be quick.
Dave


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 22, 2010)

Dave, I just looked at that Bison center before signing onto CPF 

Good price on that one, but my carbide tipped Royal Heavy Duty & the Rohm pipe center both went to Royal this week for some touch up work. The Rohm wasn't bad, lacking only a sharp point, and should be easy to regrind. The carbide tip on the Royal had a gouge & will take a bit more to fix, but it cost $30 on eBay & is well worth the cost of rebuilding.

For small jobs that need a lot of clearance, the small Royal with #2MT is used (in a 2MT to 4MT adapter). Hard to have too many live centers :nana:


----------

